# After 3 1/2 years of good labs and no med adjustment, now having issues



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I haven't posted anything on here for a very long time. So now I'm trying to figure out what is going on with my labs. I have consistantly had a TSH of 0.006 or lower since my THYCA DX back in Jan of 2011. My FT4 was usually on the high end around 1.8 and my T3 has been mid range of normal. TGB has stayed at <.2. I have taken 150 of synthroid since my TT.

However, I had regular labs drawn back in Dec and they came back as follows:

Dec 2013:

FT4: 1.9 (normal 0.8-1.8)

TSH: 0.06

FT3: 3.6 (normal 2.3-4.2)

Thyroglobulin: <.2

so based on my FT4 being high, my endo changed my dose of synthroid from 150 to 137.

I have been taking the 137 since Dec 2013 and had my follow up labs last week. Here are my results:

April 2014:

FT4: 1.4 (normal 0.8-1.8)

TSH: 3.08

FT3: 2.5 (normal 2.3-4.2)

Thyroglobulin: no results posted yet

So what could be making my labs so crazy now? The endo sent me a message saying we need to adjust meds again. I have went three years on the same meds and now I am having issues. I was wondering why I have been more tired lately with headaches and brain fog. I guess the elevated TSH is the culprit.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Were you having hyper symptoms when you were on 150mcgs?


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have always been hyper... so my symptoms have always been the same before and after the TT. The endo said that having the TSH surpressed for a long period of time can cause bone and heart problems. She said that if we cant get my TSH surpressed without elevating the FT4 so much, that I may have to take alternating dosages of synthroid. like 150 on mon,wed,and fri and 137 on the other days. Sounds complicated to me. Just not sure what caused the big change in my labs in a short period of time. Is it pretty normal to have alternating doses? Or is there an easier fix to this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, there's absolutely no reason to be THAT suppressed, unless you have something really, really aggressive. Your doctor is right -- long term suppression is really, really bad for you.

See the ATA's suppression guidelines here: http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/more/tsh-suppression/

I would be inquiring about adding some Cytomel to the mix. Your free t3 really dropped when you went to 137.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tch! I do hate that he lowered your dose based on the FT4 just being slightly above the range. Dang it all! FREE T3 should really be the criteria and as of your most recent labs, that has dropped to much. You must feel like a slug.

Hope you get returned to your former dose; please do let us know!

Hugs,


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. And yes I feel like crap after being lowered. She ended up putting me back on the 150 and this is my second day of taking that dose. After being on the lower dose for almost 4 months I always felt sick.. Every day for the past month I sound like I have a bull frog (not a regular frog) in my throught. Assuming that is because of the over all feeling sick symptom. However, being on the higher dose gives me different symptoms. Not necessarily sluggish or sick feeling, but very anxious and as my husband says "bouncing off the walls and running circles to get nothing done". LOL.... I think I perfer the anxious feeling becuase I seem to have more energy and I am able to keep on going. Sleeping is a problem but I get used to that.

Thanks again for the great info and giving me data to research. This forum is so much better than "google".

Hugs and well wishes to all


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just remember to investigate that Cytomel option. A high free t4 with low t3 can make you feel totally bonkers.

Good luck!


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you I am going to ask about the Cytomel the next time I see the endo. Now I'm wondering why the Doc has ordered an ultra sound of my neck. I just saw it on line that she ordered it. But when I was in her office last week (and before my labs were drawn) she said I wouldn't need another ultra sound until probably December. HHMMM I hate to sound paranoid but it wouldn't be the first time a doctor hasn't been totally honest with me when it comes to my health. Everytime I have had blood work which has been every three to 4 months they always draw the same 4 labs......... but for some reason I didn't see any results for my TGB and when I asked I was told that they didn't draw that one this time because it had just been drawn in Dec... Really. sorry for sounding paranoid... I do great in between "clean bill's of health" but just about fall apart when its time to do more labs and tests. I guess it's normal though.

Thanks for letting me vent and express my concerns. It is really heart warming seeing you, Joplin and Andros still on here helping people. You guys are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

katbid,

I agree with the others about adding some Cytome.

My personal experiences with a high range FT-4 and a lower range FT-3 made me feel hyper and ill.

My TSH suppressed when I added the Cytomel and lowered my Levothyroxine which got my FT-3 and FT-4 in more of a slightly higher than 1/2 to 3/4 range for both.


----------

